# C. sp. 'Bukit Ibam' 'Yellow Ring'



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

C. sp. 'Bukit Ibam' 'Yellow Ring' finally threw a spathe for me today.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice spathe! Congratulations, how do the leaves look, sub/emersed?


----------



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

Yo-han said:


> Nice spathe! Congratulations, how do the leaves look, sub/emersed?


Thanks! The leaves are rather plain looking emersed. I'm not growing this submersed so I couldn't tell you what they look like that way.

Here are a few more pics I snapped tonight using a tripod. Hopefully the pics are in better focus.










Here you can see some faint red speckle in the throat of the spathe.


----------

